# Some Bluegill fishin'..................



## Fossilman

Did some "bluegill" fishing in the Turtle Mountain's today.......Caught about 15 this size..........


----------



## Leo Porcello

What did you catch? I am heading out that way tomorrow night with the family. Hopefully a few fish will provide some fight for the girls!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Nice!!! For some reason the picture did not open the first time I openned the thread so that is why I asked what you caught.


----------



## duckduck...goose!

Nice bluegills, do you have pumpkinseeds down there?Up here in canada we have 3 species. Bluegills, pumpkinseeds and redeared


----------



## Fossilman

using worms and(aslso) then spinners(small)with a couple bb weights..............
caught them at the main fishing dock and Haun's Bay...........

I'm headed to Northgate today,the Crappie,bluegill,trout and walleye are biting............... :wink:

Just bluegill,perch and crappie down this way Duckduck....Goose


----------



## deacon

Nice fish fossil!


----------



## duckduck...goose!

Ok thank-you fossil man, so there are only 1 kind of sunfish???


----------



## Invector

Dude there are many types of sunnies. Everything form bluegulls to pumkinseeds are part of the sunfish family. Bass are also related to them. Those fish he is holding I would have to say are bluegills by the looks of them. The redear that you have up there are sunfish...true name is redear sunfish. There also is an orange and green sunfish also I think there is a longear sunfish pluse some hybrids.


----------



## Fossilman

Walleye is also part of the perch family............. :wink:


----------



## PanfishHunter

Nice bluegills fossilman.


----------



## njsimonson

Yeah, there are TONS of different sunfish, and many of them hybridize in the wild.

Bluegill, green, pumpkinseed, warmouth, long-ear, redbreast, shellcracker, brim, flyers, etc. All sorts of little panfish with regional names make for quite a broad spectrum of those fish we call "sunnies."


----------



## kenkinser

Those are some nice bluegills :beer:


----------



## TuJays

Fossilman said:


> Walleye is also part of the perch family............. :wink:


Yes it is, however it is not part of the sunfish family. Nice gills by the way, when you can catch 8" plus bluegills you have hit the jackpot. 
Here is the list as I know it for the sunfish and perch.

Sunfish Family
Black Crappie
Bluegill
Flyer
Green Sunfish
Largemouth Bass
Longear Sunfish
Orangespotted Sunfish
Redear Sunfish
Rock Bass
Smallmouth Bass
Spotted Bass
Warmouth
White Crappie

Perch Family
Sauger
Walleye
Yellow Perch
and a whole host of darters.

The only relationships between the two families is that they are freshwater fish and they all taste great! :beer: 
John M


----------

